# Any 29er slick tires?



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

Looking for road tires for a 29er with Mavic 719 wheels. 

Any options out there?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Lots of options. Any road tire, 28mm or bigger.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

Does something like this in size 32 look good for mostly road?

http://www.nashbar.com/bikes//Product_10053_10052_174913_-1___#ReviewHeader


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

It won't roll as well as a true slick, but it would probably be more forgiving if you go off-road. What're you looking for from this setup?


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

AndrwSwitch said:


> It won't roll as well as a true slick, but it would probably be more forgiving if you go off-road. What're you looking for from this setup?


Look for tires for the NYC 5-boro tour. A long 50 mile road ride going through the 5 boros of NY.

This any better?

http://www.nashbar.com/bikes//Product_10053_10052_229039_-1___


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

That would work pretty well. I'm sorry I never did that tour when I lived in New York - it sounds like a lot of fun. If it's anything like the big group rides where I live now, you shouldn't have any trouble keeping up on your mountain bike.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Have a look at this Michelin , Nashbar tires are not known for being particularly round .

http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_511197_-1_201841_10000_200524


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Have a look at this Michelin , Nashbar tires are not known for being particularly round .
> 
> http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_511197_-1_201841_10000_200524


I am using these on my commute-errand bike in 700C-35 mm size which fit with fenders. It was converted from 27" I haven't a ton of miles on them yet, but I moved them to the other bike until the spring rains cleared the roads of glass and on some rough frost damaged pavement. They begin a commute on Tuesday. I am pleased with them but they are my first tire over 32 mm since my old coaster bike (1 3/4"). I am surprised how well they corner. I have plucked pieces of glass off them that hadn't managed to do anything more than stick. I need a couple of thousand more miles to really know, but this looks like a very good choice so far.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Have a look at this Michelin , Nashbar tires are not known for being particularly round .
> 
> http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_511197_-1_201841_10000_200524


Over 900g. Even for 29 isnt that a lot?

Curious how they would roll.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

If there's a Performance Bike in your area, I'd look at the Forté Metro-K Road Tires:
http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1070099_-1_1511003_1511000_400237

Only $15, weigh 460gms, kevlar flat protection, 700Cx35mm will be ~33mm on Mavic 319/719rims. Buy them on Tues between 12noon~2pm and save another 10%. They mount straight and ride nice, esp for the price.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> Over 900g. Even for 29 isnt that a lot?
> 
> Curious how they would roll.


Yep , they are heavy but tough and roll nice .


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Big Apples for riding in the Big Apple.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm torn between the Forté Metro-K Road Tires and the Michelin City Road Tire.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Yep , they are heavy but tough and roll nice .


Doesn't 47 seem pretty wide?

I don't know anything about road tire width and dimensions.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> I don't know anything about road tire width and dimensions.


A racing/training clincher tends to run about 23mm, but there are a few as narrow as 20mm and some get up to 28mm before changing model. There's a rule of thumb that tire widths should be from 1.45 to 2 times the width of the bead seat in the rim. So for a 19mm tire, that would be anywhere from 28mm to 38mm. Obviously mountain bikers run proportionally much fatter tires, but at road speeds that can be a little unstable in a corner.

Narrower tires have much lower air resistance. Rolling resistance is arguable, but I think it's lower too. If I had a set of road wheels for my mountain bike, I'd probably go with the same 23mm tires I use on my road bike.

All bike tire sizes are described by two numbers. A tire marked 622-23 would be a tire for a 622mm bead seat diameter, which is a 700C or 29er wheel, with a 23mm width.


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

Check out the Specialized Burrough. I think it comes stock on their Crossroads.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Narrower tires have much lower air resistance. Rolling resistance is arguable, but I think it's lower too. If I had a set of road wheels for my mountain bike, I'd probably go with the same 23mm tires I use on my road bike.QUOTE]
> 
> Beyond what the rim best fits is tire use and payload (mostly rider even on loaded touring bikes). www.rivbike.com has a rule of thumb type of table with suggested tire sizes for different uses and payloads. If I had nice smooth pavement I might go 25 or even 23 mm. My best is sort of smooth and 28 is more comfortable. The rougher sealcoat roads in spring are much nicer to ride on 35's but the wind effect and extra mass on the wheels are quite noticeable. Highly personal, and it will change as you age. So YMMV. You take a best guess and go from how you like that selection.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

I would caution against going to too narrow of a tire if you're primarily an MTB rider. I run 700x35 tires (WTB All Terrainasaurus) my touring bike because anything narrower starts to feel sketchy. I used to run narrower slicks, but as my mtb tires got fatter and as I started riding less and less on the road bike, it was just too big of a change. Plus, I like to be able to hit bits of singletrack if I come across them on my road rides. 

Your 29er is not going to be as fast as a road bike anyway, so you may as well maintain some of the comfort and control you get with a little wider tire. I also don't think you need to go full-on slick for the urban riding you're planning on doing. My cross tires roll pretty good on pavement, but still give the traction you may want for some of the rougher urban conditions you may encounter. That Nashbar tire will probably be fine.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

The WTB Slickasaurus seems like the best compromise. Priced very cheap at $10. Any one use it?

http://www.nashbar.com/bikes//Catal...ortBy=savings//0&cn1=&searchTerm=slickasaurus


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> I'm torn between the Forté Metro-K Road Tires and the Michelin City Road Tire.


I just pulled some Michelin City 35mm off my commuter and replaced 'em with the Metro-Ks. Metro-K is much more responsive, 200gms per tire lighter, cheaper too. No comparision, the Citys feel like they're filled with water. Be sure to get the Metro-K, not the regular Metro, they look the same and the clerks don't know any better.


----------



## springrubber (Jun 5, 2009)

umarth said:


> Big Apples for riding in the Big Apple.


+1

I love mine


----------



## grnamin (Sep 18, 2009)

Thank you, Dictatorsaurus, for starting this thread. I, too, am looking for a 700c/29er tire for the 5 Boro Bike Tour, folding bead, preferably tubeless (Stan's) capable and easy to mount.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions guy. I went with the WTB Slickasaurus 37. They were the right width and weight. They got some good reviews and people say they roll pretty fast.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> Thanks for the suggestions guy. I went with the WTB Slickasaurus 37. They were the right width and weight. They got some good reviews and people say they roll pretty fast.


Follow up review ? :thumbsup:


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Late to the party, but I used Schwalbe Kojaks one year for the commuter... 700x35, everything you'd want in a slick. They held up good for about 2000 miles, then I started getting flats...it's hard to tell how worn a slick is until you pull it off and realize how thin it's gotten :lol:

The 35-37 width is pretty ideal for the commute in my opinion...really fast rolling, but just enough kush. (and still room for fenders on my 'cross bike).


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Follow up review ? :thumbsup:


Will do if I can manage to get a ticket for the NYC 5 Boro tour. It sold out early and now people are asking over $100 a ticket for an event which sold for $60 initially. People trying to make profit out of a charity event. What a shame.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

If you can't get a ticket for face, just pirate the ride.

Arr.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

AndrwSwitch said:


> If you can't get a ticket for face, just pirate the ride.
> 
> Arr.


Anyone without a vest gets pulled out of the tour.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ that's when the tour becomes a race. :lol:


----------



## grnamin (Sep 18, 2009)

I ordered a pair of Schwalbe Big Apple Liteskins.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

I got the Slickasaurus tires and installed them. They are light and super fast.

I wish I went with the Michelins AZ recommended though since they are wider and higher volume for more cushion. Oh well...

The bike went from an off-road rider to a slim ballet dancer look.

Here's a pic with the slicks.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> I wish I went with the Michelins AZ recommended though since they are wider and higher volume for more cushion. Oh well...


You can mess with the pressure in road tires too. Try running them a little softer. Those tires are already bigger than the ones that go on my 'cross bike for racing. :thumbsup:

I only put 80 and 95 pounds in my 23mm tires on my road bike. I'm not a big guy, so I get away with it. But the sidewall pressure on a slick is often a lot higher than it needs to be, especially with the wide rims on that bike. There are all sorts of articles about how much a tire should deform under load, etc., but I think there should be a pretty large range of pressures that don't transmit so much road buzz but don't wallow in turns or pinch flat either, so just take the pressure out a little at a time until you're happy or you start getting nervous about flats.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

AndrwSwitch said:


> You can mess with the pressure in road tires too. Try running them a little softer. Those tires are already bigger than the ones that go on my 'cross bike for racing. :thumbsup:
> 
> I only put 80 and 95 pounds in my 23mm tires on my road bike. I'm not a big guy, so I get away with it. But the sidewall pressure on a slick is often a lot higher than it needs to be, especially with the wide rims on that bike. There are all sorts of articles about how much a tire should deform under load, etc., but I think there should be a pretty large range of pressures that don't transmit so much road buzz but don't wallow in turns or pinch flat either, so just take the pressure out a little at a time until you're happy or you start getting nervous about flats.


X2 , this is good advice . Running lower pressures can actually make them roll faster too .


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I love that Sette with the slicks. Saw your pics in the 29er forum...more temptation to turn the Access into an urban warrior when I do another mountian bike project. Very cool. 

I actually have two wheelsets now, and I'm thinking about setting one up with something like the slickasaurus...maybe big apples or marathons. I'm inspired.


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

Love the Big Apples!


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

I can get away with 40-45psi in a 700x35. I weigh 165


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

The Slickarsaurus is rated between 50-80 psi. Too harsh at 80 psi. Will lowering to 50 make a significant difference making it a softer ride? Should I worry about the rims at such for with slick tires?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Real men don't read the manual. 

Lowering it to 50 will make a lot of difference. If you're a smaller guy, you may actually be happier with them below 50. I'm not sure what the rating is for my 'cross tires, but they're a little smaller than your new slicks and I keep them at 37 and 45 - much mellower ride, and I haven't had problems with pinch flats or rim damage. It's totally a "season to taste" thing, so your numbers are going to be different and probably higher for road riding.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Real men don't read the manual.
> 
> Lowering it to 50 will make a lot of difference. If you're a smaller guy, you may actually be happier with them below 50. I'm not sure what the rating is for my 'cross tires, but they're a little smaller than your new slicks and I keep them at 37 and 45 - much mellower ride, and I haven't had problems with pinch flats or rim damage. It's totally a "season to taste" thing, so your numbers are going to be different and probably higher for road riding.


Cool thanks. I'm 195lbs geared up so I'll lower to 50 psi and see how it goes.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

Rode the 5 Boro tour with the Slickasaurus tires. I like them a lot. For $10 a pop they are a great bargain. Very fast and traction is very good. 

I think a higher volume tire like the Michelin City tire would have been a bit more comfortable, but the Slickasaurus is a great tire. Highly recommended for commuting and road tours.


----------



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

pursuiter said:


> If there's a Performance Bike in your area, I'd look at the Forté Metro-K Road Tires:
> http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1070099_-1_1511003_1511000_400237
> 
> Only $15, weigh 460gms, kevlar flat protection, 700Cx35mm will be ~33mm on Mavic 319/719rims. Buy them on Tues between 12noon~2pm and save another 10%. They mount straight and ride nice, esp for the price.


Picked up a set of these a few days ago at the store in Portland. For $15 I'm pretty impressed. I was running a set of Kenda Kontender 700x26 which rolled like butter at 125 psi, but I just moved and there is a ridiculous amount of glass around my new place. After several flats (3 in a 24 hour period) I decided it was time for more protection. So far so good. They feel thicker and the ride is a little plusher but obviously slower. They do roll well for being so fat.


----------



## DocAltie (Feb 7, 2006)

springrubber said:


> +1
> 
> I love mine


+1... only way to go is the Big Apple as long as you have the clearence.

You'll get used to the weight. The rolling resistance is about the same as a 38.


----------



## fatboypup (Apr 1, 2010)

I put these on my mavic 719s the other day 
https://www.rei.com/product/793100


----------

